# Best lines for Therapy training



## Centurin (Aug 17, 2020)

Are there any lines that lead themselves more to Therapy dogs than others? I've never seen a German Shepherd like my Maggie and I doubt I'll ever find another. She was incredibly gentle with people. In a room full of people, she would make a point to visit every person in the room to give them an opportunity to pet her before ultimately coming back to my side.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Both my rescued females have been very social and gentle dogs with all people. My first was very mild mannered unless you were a young bear or a wild rat, but with all people and all domestic animals she was super gentle. Very laid back.
Interestingly I got them both at 2 yrs. old and both were especially attracted to small children. 
Sorry I have no info on their lines but they're out there. 
So sorry about your Maggie. She sounds like a very special dog. When I lost my first girl I never thought I'd find another to love as much but my wild child Heidi came into the picture to heal my heart. Sending you warm thoughts.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It’s more about individual temperaments than lines. A good friend has a WL therapy dog.


----------



## Centurin (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks so much. Trying to research all the different lines and temperaments and it's a lot to digest. I'm trying to figure out what line Maggie was.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Centurin said:


> Thanks so much. Trying to research all the different lines and temperaments and it's a lot to digest. I'm trying to figure out what line Maggie was.


appears west german showline... or a “pet line” version thereof


----------



## Centurin (Aug 17, 2020)

That's what I was thinking. Especially given her low energy level.


----------

